
SAP Labs working on Implementing a Ruby VM on SAP - _pius
https://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/scn/weblogs?blog=/pub/wlg/13661
======
johnbender
I've worked with people who swear by that archaic crap they are using for
hacking SAP now. They should by falling on their knees with joyful tears for
this amazing boon.

------
mindaugas
Ruby and ABAP. That is totally crazy Ruby Enterprise Edition :)

